# Pluggin In At Home



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Can i plug my rv in to a standard 20amp house plug ( with the adapter of course and a regular extension cord ) and NOT run the A/C ( due to low current and poss comp burn-up ) but it should charge my batt and be able to safley run my 12v lights inside, right. Could i run the suburban heater or could that burn the blower up too. Or should i get a heavy extension cord at lowes. Takeing into account voltage drop over the length of the cord.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes.

Welcome to our little piece of the net!

You can run everything! Except the Air conditioner, water heater in electric mode , and Microwave at the same time.

Depending on the distance to your outlet. I would use at least a 12 cord for 25' or less.

If you don't use the Air conditioner microwave or Elect mode on the water heater. a 16guage cord will be fine.

All the 12Volt equpment won't draw more than 8-10 amps.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be fine with that.
Try to make the extension cord as short as you need it to be.
Use a good heavy 12 guage cord and you have no problems.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers! We purchased a VERY heavy guage extension cord at Lowes and it's worked fine. We run the fridge, lights and in rare cases the A/C.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome 
Use a good 3 wire cord. Make sure the ground hasn't broken off the male end. Don't run the a/c,microwave,and the hot water on electric.

John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks, thats what i thought. i noticed my battery wearing down after a month from showing family and friends the slide and radio and lights and fan and ect.ect. I had a battery tender for my ridin mower and HD so i used that but running a cord to it for the radio and lights to get it " set up " to roll and keep the battery charged would be much easier. I have been thinking of running a fixed 30amp plug to it via a dug trench ( i rent a ditch witch, im lazy ) and a proper campsite type UL listed plug. Just one more thing on the never ending list.....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> thanks, thats what i thought. i noticed my battery wearing down after a month from showing family and friends the slide and radio and lights and fan and ect.ect. I had a battery tender for my ridin mower and HD so i used that but running a cord to it for the radio and lights to get it " set up " to roll and keep the battery charged would be much easier. I have been thinking of running a fixed 30amp plug to it via a dug trench ( i rent a ditch witch, im lazy ) and a proper campsite type UL listed plug. Just one more thing on the never ending list.....
> [snapback]126349[/snapback]​


Your second option is the one I use when in the normal parking spot on the side of the house but when we are hooked up and packing we are in the street and use a normal extension cord (just don't run the AC or water heater element). Happy camping.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Just one more thing on the never ending list.....
> [snapback]126349[/snapback]​


Welcome to the Wonderful World of Mods!

Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I keep mine plug in with an ext. cord 24/7
Just haven't gotten the chance to do the full hook up yet
still on the list of thing to do

Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Like Don, I keep mine plugged in 24/7. I have a 25' extension cord. It is one of those heavy-duty 30amp RV types. Unfortunately, the outlet I use has a 15amp breaker, so I can't run everything, especially the AC. It is also a GFI outlet, which is kind of re-assuring, since we have had members reporting ground-fault issues with their trailers. If anything in my Outback decides to develop a leak path to ground, it should pop the GFI.

Bob


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

First thing I did was run a new 30 amp circuit for the TT. Now my "dog house" is always ready..









George


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

geodebro said:


> First thing I did was run a new 30 amp circuit for the TT. Now my "dog house" is always ready..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! Did the same last year. When she's parked in the driveway, thats what I call my 31RQS! The Doghouse! haha! When I am over-tired etc I tend to snore a bit which keeps DW up. So I will abandon the house and hit the Doghouse. Break my heart, with power, A/C heat what ever I need, its hardly a sacrifice!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

battalionchief3,

I plug mine into a standard 20A circuit at home whenever it is there for loading. Avoid the heavy load items, and get as heavy gauge an extension cord as you can find, and you will be good to go (we use a 10GA. contractor grade cord).

As far as running an underground service to the trailer, that is a great way to go... but make sure you know your local codes first. They can be pretty restrictive on this sort of thing. In our area, we have to be 29" below grade with a 1x4 wooden plank over the top of the line, and if the outlet is over 10 feet from the house, you must have a seperate service panel and breaker(s) at the outlet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

No problem at all running your A/C from a 20amp outlet at home. Use the shortest possible heavy extension cord, or better yet a 20amp adapter on your trailer cord to plug straight in. Just keep the circuit load of all other items to a minimum.

We used our 20amp washer/dryer outlet to do this for almost a year until our hook-ups were completed. No trouble at all. Well, except for the time my DW decided to use the microwave too


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am using a heavy guage 25 ft extension into a 20 amp outlet as we speak. My AC has been running on low all day while I clean and pack for vacation. Its actually colder than my living room.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm getting a 30 AMP plug installed on the driveway end of my house, Monday or Tuesday. I back my camper in straight, past the back of the house, where I have extended patio, etc. I'll just pull it up to the end of the house when I need to load/unload, plug it in and chill!!!!















The TT I had years ago, nobody told me I couldn't run the a/c with regular plug in, so.........we did!! Never had any problems, but with this investment, I'm not taking any chances.







I've already had to lose valuable time due to warranty issues, as it is.















Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Darlene
Ours is parked right outside our back door 
A 30 amp service for the TT is on my list of things also have a sewer line w/ a tee right there
to tap into also

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sweet house mod, Darlene.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Did some one say "DOG HOUSE"?







Thats what I tell everyone our TT is. Everytime Kathy starts messing with me I tell her to behave or I'll take the dog house on wheels and go camping.









As for the outlet/circuit I ran a 15 foot 10 gauge wire in conduit and mounted an outlet by the driveway at the side of the house.

Vern


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

vern38 said:


> Did some one say "DOG HOUSE"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Vern!
When I was married, I took a break in the camper right where it sat!! I'd go out, turn on the a/c, take me a drink and curl up on the couch with a good book!! Left hubby #1, #1 son and all my cares behind.....not for long, tho.......#1 son would root me out, or just come join me cause he'd get tired of his dad!!








Darlene action

Oh, BTW, ran into a major problem with plug-in.....well, not the plug-in, the camper plug, from what the electrician said. My camper blew a breaker at Top Hill Preserve State Park, during the last rally. Never even tripped a breaker before. So, when the electrician came, he noticed my plug from the camper seemed to have a melted prong. At any rate, when I plugged it in, the a/c flipped the inverter. I had been noticing that it seemed like certain lights weren't working inside, and my bathroom vent fan wasn't working, either. I wonder if inverter's defective. Gonna get it into the shop, Monday, hopefully, so I can finally chill in there. Promised little guy a camping trip, next weekend, and sure would hate to break that promise!








Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Did some one say "DOG HOUSE"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Vern!
When I was married, I took a break in the camper right where it sat!! I'd go out, turn on the a/c, take me a drink and curl up on the couch with a good book!! Left hubby #1, #1 son and all my cares behind.....not for long, tho.......#1 son would root me out, or just come join me cause he'd get tired of his dad!!








Darlene action

Oh, BTW, ran into a major problem with plug-in.....well, not the plug-in, the camper plug, from what the electrician said. My camper blew a breaker at Top Hill Preserve State Park, during the last rally. Never even tripped a breaker before. So, when the electrician came, he noticed my plug from the camper seemed to have a melted prong. At any rate, when I plugged it in, the a/c flipped the inverter. I had been noticing that it seemed like certain lights weren't working inside, and my bathroom vent fan wasn't working, either. I wonder if inverter's defective. Gonna get it into the shop, Monday, hopefully, so I can finally chill in there. Promised little guy a camping trip, next weekend, and sure would hate to break that promise!








Darlene action
[/quote]

Nice....sneak out to the Outback for some peace an quite. Wish I had mine stored at my house....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Oh, BTW, ran into a major problem with plug-in.....well, not the plug-in, the camper plug, from what the electrician said. My camper blew a breaker at Top Hill Preserve State Park, during the last rally. Never even tripped a breaker before. So, when the electrician came, he noticed my plug from the camper seemed to have a melted prong. At any rate, when I plugged it in, the a/c flipped the inverter. I had been noticing that it seemed like certain lights weren't working inside, and my bathroom vent fan wasn't working, either. I wonder if inverter's defective. Gonna get it into the shop, Monday, hopefully, so I can finally chill in there. Promised little guy a camping trip, next weekend, and sure would hate to break that promise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you get problem taking care of quickly
So the the little guy isn't dissapointed

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweeeeet Mod. My neighbour did the same mod and is very happy with it.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I use a regular RV (30) extension cord with an adapter and plug it into the house. Just be selective on what you run. (GFCI)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> I use a regular RV (30) extension cord with an adapter and plug it into the house. Just be selective on what you run. (GFCI)


Jolly,
I've been very careful, just using lights, and the bathroom fan, intermittently, as well as the fridge (kept it on most of the time). NOTHING in the receptacles, NOTHING! I used a heavy-duty extension cord (the orange kind) with the 30 amp to 15 amp adapter between.







Didn't get it to the shop, today, as it actually rained, here, for the first time in about 2 months, and I knew the roads would probably be slick.
Gonna try to get it in, tomorrow, if they can take it. If anyone has any advice, it would be WELCOMED!
Thanks,
Darlene action


----------

